# Most powerful slingshot EVEAH!



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I would like to introduce you all to the worlds most powerful slingshot. After years of research and development it is my pleasure to present the LN2. More commonly know as the Widow Maker.

This high power slingshot is constructed with precision tools and the finest aerospace aluminum alloy known to man.

The twin arc arm support offers unparalleled rigidity combined with an expertly contoured forearm cradle for unsurpassed comfort. The handle is made from a proprietary synthetic that offers a "Cushion Effect" that compresses under strain but adds exponential force to the projectile upon release. The expandable extended fork arm allows each user to "dial in" the power level they require. The advanced rubber stabilizer protruding from the forks effectively eliminates all vibrations common among high power slingshots.

Renowned engineer and weapons expert Francis Namorne calls LN2 the most advanced slingshot ever. "Comparing all other slingshots to the LN2 is like comparing a musket to a drone".

Several police departments as well as some special forces units have been in contact with us hoping to replace their sidearms with the LN2.

Here is the build


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

I think I just peed my pants!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... cooool!


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

When you make claims on a crutch-build it's hard to call bs  
You'llShockleyYourEyeOut.

I trust this one though.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDO (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks buddy, you showed me, how to use the crutches that i use every day to walk. LOL :wave: :wave:


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Ha ha shockley watch out...build out of crutch ? But looks high Craftsmanchip....i realy like it...


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

This is the best post I have ever seen!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

OK Matt, that's enough! I almost dropped my laptop because of your humor.

Now, that's a decent starship and yes I bet it can beat the rest...this Long Tom of slingshots has to be the baddest fastest one in the woild. (woild is world in New Jersey). Shockleying.

That does it. Now I'll show you a Shockley version that ought to win SSOTM.

This is the Chuckster Bolt Shot kit featuring the Halfcock Sarget Tniper model. But it is no halfcocked slingshot!

It is a stick shot, stickbow kit. It's so universal and you can stick it anywhere you want. Thread the arrow through the hole and shezamn, you have a stick bow. Use regular ammo and you have the most powerful advanced launching system known to man.

It is forged and machined of space age alloy and chrome plated for resistance to the elements and sustained use. It comes with precision knurling as indicated for a firm grip on even the coldest of days and sweatiest and muddiest of hands and an adjustable rest as shown to fit any hand.

I am starting a new outfit called Simpleton Shot Perforator and this is the Halfcock model, the full Magnum Extreme model is forthcoming, please stay tuned. The design of the top hole serves as an arrow rest for the slingbow mode and attachment of the bands all in one. As a stick shot, just load it with regular ammo and you are off and starling hunting with the best of them.

I am setting up a Pay Pal account and a respected Iranian based stocking company in sunny Syria, Shocklet Enterprizes, soon from which you can order these amazing weapons. I've been granted an appointment to the Iraq Air Force to do a demo for the military as a survival tool for jihad pilots who have been forced to bail out in combat due to shot up planes. which were hit on the ground (no fly zone, remember?). I expect somewhere in the neighborhood of 1 million copies to be sold initially and then the big box stores are next.

This is a crowd funded project. I assure the delivery of each and every Halfcock to each patron within the first three years starting now.

The price is a mere pittance compared to the quality and engineering we've put into this amazing futuristic weapon. It's taken at least an hour to engineer this amazing piece of work.

Act now and get the huge discount. Regular after sale price is $159.95

As a favor to my cronies order in advance for a mere $159.00! A terrific bargain and savings off the normal price. Take an additional savings and pay only $158.95 only by saying, "Halfcocks are not halfazzed slingshots" with the order!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Lord above........


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Matt that's awesome.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I have been PM'd that I need to sweeten the deal a little before any orders are made. I head my customers' advice!

I am now including as a FREE accessory the advanced peep hole Bigcock frame which is so accurate one can hit a flea on the fly (or was it a fly on the flee?..whatever) at 100 meters every single time including the first shot.

Just change out the hand rest and you will have now two exquisite shooters! The Halfcock and the Bigcock. You can be the cock of the walk with these two frames. Everyone in sligshotville will pass in awe.

No Zinc! There is no zinc to break apart and smack you in the kisser. No siree. This is forged from shavings swept up off DARPA's very machine shop floor used to make UFO bodies and milspec NASA toilet seats.

I've contracted with the Chinese firm Dung King to produce these amazing accessory frames, all one piece forgings and its subsidiary firm Dink King to do the final finishing, but it's gonna be ASSEMBLED in USA.

Edit...

A neat 'n nice nit pik'n Pickin tinny rail system and laser and IR illuminating LED are in the works.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Really Matt, your aluminum masterpiece is quite impressive... look forward to some vids on this one.

I just thought it was high time to do a parody on all the hyped slingshots. Your shocking crutch model inspired my wit and schidt.


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I would like to introduce you all to the worlds most powerful slingshot. After years of research and development it is my pleasure to present the LN2. More commonly know as the Widow Maker.
> 
> This high power slingshot is constructed with precision tools and the finest aerospace aluminum alloy known to man.
> 
> ...


Use a magnetic pouch with a d-loop so a mechanical release aid. Chief A.J. has some really well put together magnetic pouch. He uses tubes, but obviously Trumark is making it for him, so they should be approachable. I've never had a failure with the d-loop or pouch in general.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

The vid was quite impressive Matt, both in the ingenious way you saw the potential of a crutch (presume it was a left over from your surgery) star ship, and the penetration of a steel can. With all that draw length it must be equiv to a full butterfly. I wanna see more penetration tests, this baby is powerful.

Also, you can take this just about anywhere as a real cane crutch and no one would suspect it's a slingshot, just another cripple hobbling around. Dang. I gave away my crutches I used when I broke my leg.

Now all you need is an arrow rest mod and a very very long arrow/spear/dart and an A+.type release thingey and you be dah king of crutchshots. I like the HDPE fixtures as well. As a home defense tool this actually sings let alone a hunting tool as well.

And by the way, uuuu, the new look! Kewl. And your goatee is longer than Bill Hays'. Bill, you'd better do some catching up son.

I remember when there was a hot thread here on the merits and demerits of making crutchshots. If you remember I was a proponent of this idea citing a crutch can support a lot of weight and stress. You have proven beyond a shadow of doubt a crutch can be converted to one heck of a kewl sling tool. Those who poo poo crutchshots, alls I can say is poo on you too.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Man how can you claim to be using the best materials. The new 8844 Tneverum aluminum is the finest allow sine the elements discovered on the Mars expedition make it unbeatable. You need to get some of that. 

Also the new Trogan Plate twin axis latex reinforced unaffordium EPDH is far superior to your proprietary synthetic that offers a "Cushion Effect" As soon as you upgrade to these finer materials I think you will have something.


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Simply amazing, I have to try this for myself


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

When I shoot them full butterfly the draw is 76". I use straight cut 1" TBG for that. With the first shot I through and through one of the soup cans from 10m with 1/2" steel.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry guys, I know you're all having a bit of fun, but making fun of banned members is against the rules.

BANNED MEMBERS
Those that were banned were banned for a reason. As such, do not post quotes from them, pictures of them, etc. While they may be let back on the site in the future, during their banishment they are to be considered persona non grata.


----------

